# Left the house with one dog



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

and came back with two. Stopped on the way to the dove fields to pickup snacks, and someones lost dog was there. The manager of the store was trying to sho it out of the parking lot. Whats a person to do, but load it up. Nice Brittany, and he seemed right at home on the back seat of the Durango. While dove hunting I sent out some texts to outfitters, hoping to locate his owner. No luck so I let him stretch his legs in the field before we headed home.
A few hours after being home the text paid off. His owner is on the way to my house to pick up his hunting buddy.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - no such thing as a lost PUP - just the owner - LOL


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Whew. Know that owner is happy you were there!
Way to go!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Laidback1 said:


> Whew. Know that owner is happy you were there!
> Way to go!


He was so happy to see his dog again, and had thought it might never happen.
He pulled out his billfold after greeting his buddy. I told him to put it back in his pocket. That someone had did the same for me years ago, and that I wouldn't accept any money. 
When the dog had first became lost, someone took it to the vet to try and find its owner.
As soon as that person walked into the vets office (same vet as was on the dogs rabies tag) a customer in the waiting room said " That's my neighbors dog. They live two houses down and I can just drop him off with them"
They took the dog and left. Their neighbor did own a Brittany, but not that one. Neighbor wasn't home but had a friend staying at the house, so the dog was left with them.
As the owners, and family started posting pictures of the missing dog, the mistake was found.
They tracked down the house where the dog was left, but by then the dog had escaped.
This dog had a chip, but the vets office never scanned it the first time. It would have been Monday before I would have had it scanned, or be able to get in touch with the vet listed on the rabies tag. Good old facebook got him home a day sooner.


----------

